# Some Semi Strict Dumbell press with 32kgs



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Then did some Single Arm Dumbell Press with a 32kg dumbell that's right pretty strict to Not really any legs. First time I've tried it video below:

Right arm single ohp dumbell

1x3 on 32kg

1x1 on 32kg left needs some work.






Notes: Happy though really feeling great on this exercise at the moment first time I've EVER tried single arm dumbell over head. So ecstatic.

Of course Happy, obviously technique needs improving but it's satisfying with abit of work I think with right arm I can get to 50kg dumbbell Over head after half my own weight with not much training.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you got nice hair .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> you got nice hair .


I thought he was wearing a hat :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good job


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good effort mate! Looks painful on the old lower back though!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well done


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what year was this video shot?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What the ****s going on with your hair?

Nice lift tho!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what year was this video shot?


1983 I think.

Absolutely p'ssing myself at some of these replies


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> 1983 I think.
> 
> Absolutely p'ssing myself at some of these replies


x2 :lol:

Ewen started me off! I was expecting some form critique and some advice but no! ''You got nice hair!'' :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> x2 :lol:
> 
> Ewen started me off! I was expecting some form critique and some advice but no! ''You got nice hair!'' :lol:


it is very shiny and he has a full head of hair maybe even a bit too full its almost werewolf like .

defo circa 1980`s hair DO :lol:

like a young pat sharp .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ewen said:


> it is very shiny and he has a full head of hair maybe even a bit too full its almost werewolf like .
> 
> defo circa 1980`s hair DO :lol:
> 
> like a young pat sharp .


lmao!

you'll be gutted if his next post is a pic of him with the funhouse twins tho!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Then did some Single Arm Dumbell Press with a 32kg dumbell that's right pretty strict to Not really any legs. First time I've tried it video below:
> 
> Right arm single ohp dumbell
> 
> ...


I'm getting confused here?

Your form isn't strict, you're starting the movement practically jumping?

And I'm not that strong at all and I'm doing sets of seated 2 arm 30s

Some of the guys are doing 40s and lots of guys on here doing heavier than that.

Congrats on your PB, I'm always pleased too but IMO you really need to sort your form for that to count.

Hence my confusion.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> it is very shiny and he has a full head of hair maybe even a bit too full its almost werewolf like .
> 
> defo circa 1980`s hair DO :lol:
> 
> like a young pat sharp .


Reminds me of the guy out of karate kid! The bad teacher.....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Kimball said:


> And I'm not that strong at all and I'm doing sets of seated 2 arm 30s
> 
> Some of the guys are doing 40s and lots of guys on here doing heavier than that.


he is natty though


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Looks nasty on the back f dat sheeeet


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> he is natty though


Lol, except maybe PHs

I'm not saying its a bad lift at all, it isn't! But it's not a real lift as he's using his whole body to get the initial momentum.

And to be honest, with all the talk of strongman/powerlifting and digs at @ewen I was expecting to see a number and think "sh1t, I wish!"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Lol, except maybe PHs
> 
> I'm not saying its a bad lift at all, it isn't! But it's not a real lift as he's using his whole body to get the initial momentum.
> 
> And to be honest, with all the talk of strongman/powerlifting and digs at @ewen I was expecting to see a number and think "sh1t, I wish!"


it is a decent lift however his grooming skills shiny hair and full on mullet out shone his lifting lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mirin' the washing line


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

And belt for Ohp, think I'm missing the point of lifting belts, maybe why I'm always f'ing my back up


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

U have the incredible hair lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

kingdale said:


> he is natty though


So am I.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Strong lad


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Not bad mate and top marks on effort but do agree with some comments as your using your whole body for the lift rather than correct groups ( going to end up f*cking your back) try a lower weight to get correct or close enough to form then up the weight.

Ps I won't comment on the hair as I don't have any so ;-)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

A quick question out of interest to those who have responded - how may of you are strongmen? This is not a bodybuilding subsection so why on earth are you spouting the "You're using your whole body not the correct groups".

We lift with our full bodies as the body is designed to lift as a unit not as isolated movements!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Good on you op, your getting results with your training and your happy :thumb:

I don't k ow anything about strongman, but I know haircuts and that's a 1975 mullet bush your sporting there chap

Gotta love this place op comes on looking for maybe a little advise/judgement with his lift and gets told to goto the barbers :lol:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I always wondered what happened to Blanche from Golden Girls


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Good lifting 

One thing, did you rub a balloon against yourself before hand ?

kiddin m8, good lifting


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> A quick question out of interest to those who have responded - how may of you are strongmen? This is not a bodybuilding subsection so why on earth are you spouting the "You're using your whole body not the correct groups".
> 
> We lift with our full bodies as the body is designed to lift as a unit not as isolated movements!


Not quite what I said, but read his original post. He says he is doing it with strict form and little body movement/involvement. All I pointed out was that wasn't the case. Couldn't care less how he lifts it personally. But he wasn't lifting it he though he was.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Good on you op, your getting results with your training and your happy :thumb:
> 
> I don't k ow anything about strongman, but I know haircuts and that's a 1975 mullet bush your sporting there chap
> 
> Gotta love this place op comes on looking for maybe a little advise/judgement with his lift and gets told to goto the barbers :lol:


"I know about haircuts" pahahaha B0LLOCKS!!!

Ginger cvnt :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> "I know about haircuts" pahahaha B0LLOCKS!!!
> 
> Ginger cvnt :lol:


Listen cock nose you must be sporting a one direction side sweep


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Good lift, bit lacking on the left arm power. Have you worked on that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Listen cock nose you must be sporting a one direction side sweep


I take it back, you do know your haircuts :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone that has commented I shall take it back with a pinch of salt. I do like the 1970-1980's hair style, I'd like to get something along the lines of Elvis Presley. I wasn't using much leg drive to get the weight up, I will get a video next time I do some single Dumbell overhead work, and use my legs properly I think if I did this and of course get technique abit better I have a shout of a 50kg with my right arm. 

Tried some Farmers walk's today and respect to anyone, started with the frame and 100kg total did about 3 lengths of 5 metres all pretty comfortable and that, with my mate, then we added another 100kg so it was an attempt at 200kg farmer's walk this was not easier as video shows, I tried running before I could walk.

THen video below trying 200kg farmers did get much out as you see, felt ****ING HARD AND HEAVY" Never tried or felt anything so taxing. Video also below my mate doing it, hes 29yr old and is about 18 plus stone. Got it started but grip went to.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

My Mate showing me how to move 200kg farmers walk.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Thanks everyone that has commented I shall take it back with a pinch of salt. I do like the 1970-1980's hair style, I'd like to get something along the lines of Elvis Presley. I wasn't using much leg drive to get the weight up, I will get a video next time I do some single Dumbell overhead work, and use my legs properly I think if I did this and of course get technique abit better I have a shout of a 50kg with my right arm.
> 
> Tried some Farmers walk's today and respect to anyone, started with the frame and 100kg total did about 3 lengths of 5 metres all pretty comfortable and that, with my mate, then we added another 100kg so it was an attempt at 200kg farmer's walk this was not easier as video shows, I tried running before I could walk.
> 
> THen video below trying 200kg farmers did get much out as you see, felt ****ING HARD AND HEAVY" Never tried or felt anything so taxing. Video also below my mate doing it, hes 29yr old and is about 18 plus stone. Got it started but grip went to.


You won't get any feedback from that video mate...... It's virtually impossible to see your barnet :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Dux,

I am totally happy with my barnet mate, it's something to be proud of the 70's look. The music is to be admired to.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

well done..

Haha that guy on the second vid towards the end, "come on mate pick it up again, no?" the tone he said that in made me pmsl


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Prodot said:


> well done..
> 
> Haha that guy on the second vid towards the end, "come on mate pick it up again, no?" the tone he said that in made me pmsl


Yes well, 100kg in each hand is alot of weight. I'll have it next time!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yes well, 100kg in each hand is alot of weight. I'll have it next time!


Yeah not knocking you mate just the way he said it I found hilarious, gl for next time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigtoe900 said:


> Good lift, bit lacking on the left arm power. Have you worked on that.


no coz its lacking lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> he is natty though


Yeah he's just about reached what's possible without gear imo. Props op


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> no coz its lacking lol


 lol


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> A quick question out of interest to those who have responded - how may of you are strongmen? This is not a bodybuilding subsection so why on earth are you spouting the "You're using your whole body not the correct groups".
> 
> We lift with our full bodies as the body is designed to lift as a unit not as isolated movements!


Sorry bud I wasn't trying to criticize was just giving my opinion but your right and I do know very little about (strongman) training etc but am now a little more eager to learn more about the difference


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah he's just about reached what's possible without gear imo. Props op


is this a serious post? if it is, its really not! if it isnt I shall reset my sarcasm detector lol.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah he's just about reached what's possible without gear imo. Props op


Mate I am no were near my limit trust me! I am an ANIMAL!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Mate I am no were near my limit trust me! * I am an ANIMAL*!







:laugh:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Oi Ewen we'll have less of that my man!

really am I that famous now! Luckily I have a hide of an elephant. No words can put me to shame.  I love the sarcastic remorse.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i like your hair, reminds off the bully from back to the future, i like that guy makes me laugh, nice lifts buddy, farmers walk is getting there


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish I had somewhere to train strongman events nearer to me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Oi Ewen we'll have less of that my man!
> 
> really am I that famous now!* Luckily I have a hide of an elephant*. No words can put me to shame.  I love the sarcastic remorse.


good job considering you have the face of a baboons backside :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> I wish I had somewhere to train strongman events nearer to me.


have a look on sugden barbell .

pop over to daz saddlers gym in boroughbridge , its only 40 mins max from you .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I will try the 200kg farmers walk next week sometime with tyre flip. Definitely think fresh I would of had it much easier I did attempt it after squats and deads, and end of a 1hr 30 minute session


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> have a look on sugden barbell .
> 
> pop over to daz saddlers gym in boroughbridge , its only 40 mins max from you .


Yeah being having a look on there lately. There is one in wakefield aswell which driving shouldnt be too bad going to try get over with my mate some point soon hopefully. Cant wait to get started giving it all a go.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Yeah being having a look on there lately. There is one in wakefield aswell which driving shouldnt be too bad going to try get over with my mate some point soon hopefully. Cant wait to get started giving it all a go.


junction gym run by neil its a good place you`ll like it .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I will try the 200kg farmers walk next week sometime with tyre flip. Definitely think fresh I would of had it much easier I did attempt it after squats and deads, and end of a 1hr 30 minute session


its better to stay a bit lighter working on tech and speed than to max out and pull something .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Indeed your right. When we having this gym session, I might be able to teach ya a thing or to.:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Indeed your right. When we having this gym session, I might be able to teach ya a thing or to.:laugh:


i might be able to hire a whore so you can get your end wet too :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

will san said:


> is this a serious post? if it is, its really not! if it isnt I shall reset my sarcasm detector lol.


I am not being serious lol.


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

doh!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

If everyone was going to give me abuse I wouldn't of posted that video of me doing dumbell's for the record in the thread I did specifically say " Semi Strict Dumbell Press with 32kgs".

So I don't think thats the same as some people translated saying I said "Strict OHP because I didn't". :tongue:


----------

